# Calvin's Institutes Resource on the PuritanBoard



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 12, 2009)

I was looking for a better resource so I could find certain portions from the Institutes and ran across a site where somebody painstakingly converted the work into HTML format.

Upon his approval, I have slightly modified the HTML files to fit the PB "theme" and the resource is provided as a link in the Site Navigation and can be viewed here: Calvin's Institutes of the Christian Religion

A special thanks to Mark Smith (A Reformed Baptist's Disk) for allowing me to provide this resource to the Board.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for that.


----------



## CDM (Jan 12, 2009)

Very nice! Maybe we can add an RSS of the daily Reading Schedule for 2009 - Blogging the Institutes?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 12, 2009)

mangum said:


> Very nice! Maybe we can add an RSS of the daily Reading Schedule for 2009 - Blogging the Institutes?



I added the Blogging the Institutes as a Feed.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 12, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> mangum said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! Maybe we can add an RSS of the daily Reading Schedule for 2009 - Blogging the Institutes?
> ...



Do you mean a PB feed? Or just a feed on your own PC?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 12, 2009)

I mean here. It will post to our Feed forum for those articles. I'm working out the kinks right now.


----------

